# شرح مبسط بالغه العربيه كيفيه استخدام جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا. استمتع باقتنائه



## عمر محمد عثما (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا 610 تعلمه تمت الترجمه الى اللغه العربيه
How to Use-SET510 & 610---Arabic.doc​


----------



## MG_Z (28 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ....
:84: :77: :7:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسااح (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## shrek (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamodh (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وإذا عندك أخي الكريم عن توتل ستيشن نيكون
وفوقك الله لخدمة المسلمين
وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## adil (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك شرح رائع


----------



## احمد الديب (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## 22مجدي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Islam007 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## gamal Elfiky (16 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very much for this kind help.


----------



## سيد فهمي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على الافاده


----------



## مهند الربيعي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم ايدك يا وردة


----------



## matrix_7777™ (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الشرح


----------



## أحمد حسانين (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا داعى للشكر*

مافى داعى يا شباب على الشكر نحن كلنا اسره واحده نستفيد من بعض, بس كنت متمنى انو تكون المساحه اكبر من كده ,يعنى اخواننا ناس الكمبيوتر يسرعوا لينا الموقع شويه وخاصه عند التحميل وزياده سعهته.


----------



## عبدالحميد ابوخطام (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يااخ عمر علي هدا الشرح وبواسطة هدا الشرح قمت أسقاط نقاط للمشروع سد بطول 1600 متر ولو هدا الشرح لم اتمكن من عملية التسقيط وان اشكرك جداً


----------



## badreco_73 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الشرح و ياريت معلومات عن lica بالعربى


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وفى أهلك


----------



## SAMEHSAADELDEEN (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا خالص*

انا من زمان بدور علي الشرح ده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة مروة محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل1 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أتمنى من الأخوة لو يساعدوني بالحصول على شرح لأوتوكاد لاند بالعربي ولكم جزيل الشكر 
بريدي الألكتروني
ismaibra1*************


----------



## sosohoho (16 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## دعيج (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شررررررررررررح في قمة الروعة.............


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## وائل2222 (14 فبراير 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## اعجال (15 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله ربنا يغفر لك ويكتب لك بكل حرف حسنة وزودك من علمه الذي لا ينفذ


----------



## shereo (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد المعداوى (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (20 فبراير 2007)

جزك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim (22 فبراير 2007)

شكككككككككككررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## seleem3 (23 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو ارجوان (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع بس ممكن طلب
ابيك تشرح جهاز سوكيا k 610 وكيف انقل المعلومات التي في الجهاز الى الكمبيوتر


----------



## محمود مرسى (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لنا فيك وفى من هم امثالك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## asd85 (21 مارس 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سوكيا (21 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لك


----------



## Eng.Amr H (22 مارس 2007)

thanks ya man


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## haisamg (6 أبريل 2007)

*الف الف الف الف سشكر*

جزاك الله كل خير هذا شرح رائع


----------



## بهاء الدين محمد نو (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## بهاء الدين محمد نو (6 أبريل 2007)

انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## sameh mohmed (7 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## قدمونا (8 أبريل 2007)

:28: جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود كيمو (8 أبريل 2007)

شكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أداريهاوتعاندني (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## noble (14 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Rony (14 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك


----------



## مجدى طرطور (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اريد معرفة طرق الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريقمن البداية الى النهاية بالتفصيل
وشكرا لكم


----------



## مجدى طرطور (16 أبريل 2007)

:5:


عمر محمد عثما قال:


> جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا 610 تعلمه تمت الترجمه الى اللغه العربيه


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اريد معرفة طرق الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريقمن البداية الى النهاية بالتفصيل
وشكرا لكم


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## ملاك الحموري (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير اخوي بس هل يوجد هنالك فرق بين السوكيا set630 وset610 ومشكور ليضا مرة اخرى اخي والسلام ختام


----------



## أحمد الربع (17 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ولكنا كنا نود وجود صور مدعه حيث أن الموضوع هام أرجوك راسلني
ahmedcivil2006***********
:12:


----------



## علاء الهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكور حبيب قلبي


----------



## الفقير لله (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (28 أبريل 2007)

جزيتم خيرا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## مصطفى م (28 أبريل 2007)

الله يزيد الرجال من أمثالك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

رائع وجميل ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## garary (29 أبريل 2007)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطيه امهدي (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف خييييييييييييييير


----------



## غدير القدومي (29 أبريل 2007)

شرح رائع ووافي ..... ننتظر المزيد من هذه المشاركات القوية


----------



## tanakaa (2 مايو 2007)

سلمت يداك الله يجزيك الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## igsurvey (3 مايو 2007)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الوردي (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## مساح عُماني143 (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي هذا الشرح الوفي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
my freinddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا وردة


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad khlil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

,والله هو فيه احلا من كدة


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وياريت اي معلومات عن جهاز الليكا


----------



## فهد177 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (29 سبتمبر 2007)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## باسم مرزوق (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا احى الفاضل 
ووفقك الله الى عمل الخيرات:31:


----------



## ابو هدايه (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً:77:على هذه المشاركة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام صبحى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ايمن جمال (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور كل الشكر يا اخي


----------



## مهندس منذر (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نشكرك يااستاذ على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خير جزاء ونرجو ان يوفقك الباري في مزيد من المشاركات المفيدة مع الامتنان و التقدير


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (12 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابورعد حسن (12 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد المساعدة ..! اذا توفر او سبق ان اطلع احدكم على برنامج محاكاة لتوتل استيشن فليخبرني به او يزودني به او او بموقعه لاني سبق ان اطلعت على برنامج محاكاة لجهاز Gps .
ارجوا منكم المساعدة في هذا الموضوع للاهمية مع العلم اني لااريد شرح لبرنامج التوتل لان الاخوة لم يقصروا في هذا الجانب .... ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان .


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 يناير 2008)

تسلم غيديك وحياك الله يا صديقي


----------



## الراموز (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح المبسط والمفيد


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (18 يناير 2008)

مشكور على جهودكم الطيبة بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم حميدة (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح مكة (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي مافية الخير


----------



## M777 (13 مارس 2008)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engeslam (15 مارس 2008)

*ارجوك اخي*

ارفع الملف تاني الأني عند التحميل تظهر صفحة بيضاء ولا يوجد اي شياء محتاج هذا الشرح ضروري جدا وشكرا
او ارسله علي اميلي 
eng_mohaammed***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بسام اليمني (16 مارس 2008)

الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## رينااحمد (17 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نصير محمد حسين (19 مارس 2008)

ومن يتق اللة يجعل لة مخرجا ويرزقة من حيث لا يحتسب


----------



## المليونير الفقير (20 مارس 2008)

وين الملفات


----------



## وائل طهبوب (20 مارس 2008)

الحقيقة ... جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوإلياس (20 مارس 2008)

مش عارف في آه الربط مش عايز يشتغل كل ما أضغط عليه يجيبلي شاشه فاضيه بس وميظهرش رابط النحميل

أرجو الرد وشكرا ً


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (22 مارس 2008)

عذرا اخوانى الذين لم يتمنوا من التحميل , مع العلم انه وطيله الفتره السابقه لم تحصل اى مشكلة.
وللذين واجهتهم مشاكل فى التحميل :- الدخول الى هذا الرابط  اضغط هنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مرادعبدالله (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rmz9 (24 مارس 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد قريسو (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الخير كله علي هدا الشرح:56:


----------



## رضا خيواني (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي المهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (8 أبريل 2008)

والله من زمان ابحث على مثل هذا الكتاب فابارك الله فيك و سوف احول التنزيل


----------



## ماجد العراقي (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kokonet9 (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kokonet9 (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسااام (23 مايو 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ارجو منك ان تشارك معي في موضوعي لاتبخل علي بذلك


----------



## hany elkazzaz (7 يوليو 2008)

*استفسار عن خطأ مساحي يحدث عند عملية الرفع(خبراء المساحة)*

انا حديث العهد على التوتال استيشن ماركة سوكيا set 5 10
انا عندي ارض 1000 * 1000 متر صحراء يعني فروق الارتفاعات تصل الى حوالي 10 متر مع عدم استوائيه للارض المعلوم اربعه نقاط حدودها بس عدم امكانية رؤيه اى من نقطه للنقطه الاخري
ولعدم الاطالة
انا حاولت استخدم طريقة Resection وشوفت النقطتين وحصلت على احداثيات المحطة
ولكن عند توقيع احداثيات المحطة وجدت انها خارج قطعة الارض على العلم ان النقطه داخل الارض
وللاسف فقد حاولت مرات عديدة ولكن تعطي نفس قيمة الاحداثيات حتي لو من مكان اخر

نفسي اعرف الخطأ فين او ايه الخطأ اللي بقع فيه كل مره؟

والله الموفق


----------



## سيد الجغرافى (15 يوليو 2008)

اللة ينور عليك
ويوفقك ويجزيك خير


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالغني محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شرح باللغة العربية كيفية استخدام جهاز توتل استيشن


----------



## ساجدسامح (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_الله يبارك فيك_


----------



## المساح السلفى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ضبعان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الطييب


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بالعلم


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا الطيب ولك الف عافية


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## عمروبنها (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rwmam (3 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله اكثر واكثر


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

والله مشكور وزادك الله علماً


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمدة المساحه (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس العثمان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك حتى يرضيك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

للاسف الترجمه غير كامله 
ما رايكم ان نتعاون لنرجمه فصلا فصلا فقط ارجو منكم ان يحمل المانيوال الانجليزى اولا


----------



## م أحمد حجاب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك على المجهود الرائع ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل محفوظ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله الى فعل الخير اكثر واكثر


----------



## رمضان سليمان على (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على مجهودك ومزيدا من التميز
ووفقك الله فى حياتك​


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله جيرا


----------



## حلمي63 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شرح ممتع ورائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## امير عوض (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## maaaaahmoud (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعة بس ياريت يكون الشرح بالصور


----------



## abdolkadr (20 فبراير 2009)

شكر شكر شكرا شكرا ....................


----------



## eng: issa (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد كامل الغماز (20 فبراير 2009)

معلومات مفيده وشكرا ونتمنى متك المزيد


----------



## ibrahim matter (21 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## هاجس اليمن (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم ياسين (22 فبراير 2009)

*الله ينور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير
بجد​*​


----------



## ابوهشوم (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
لكن هناك ملاحظه بسيطه في هذا الشرح 
عند اختيار الجوب يجب ادخال ( سكال فاكتور) والا فلن تكون النتائج صحيحه!
وشكرا


----------



## عرفه السيد (23 فبراير 2009)

شكراا للك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ساجدسامح (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## صبحي النجار (24 فبراير 2009)

*رسالة شكر*

بارك الله فيك احي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفضيل (24 فبراير 2009)

*رائع*

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات القيمه ... اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## abdoemarah (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## jebran (25 فبراير 2009)

merci pour ton considerable effort


----------



## ابو عفيف (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يحميك


----------



## ميثم العنزي (26 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم هايادي الطيبة وانشاء الله تكون دوم للمنتدى :84:


----------



## ضــاري (26 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيهـ

وفقك الله


----------



## بهاء راضي (1 مارس 2009)

الله يوفق من نفع وانتفع لك الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بهاء راضي (1 مارس 2009)

غير صفده معقوووووووله نفس التعليييييييييق


----------



## امير عوض (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونشكرك كثيرا على ه1ا الموضوع


----------



## ramihassan (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خير عنا وعن المسلمين


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (5 مارس 2009)

لا شكر على واجب شباب
وتسعدنى جدا دعواتكم


----------



## dedo_eng (5 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة والله كنت بدور على كتاب زي كدة


----------



## osadahaby (6 مارس 2009)

الف شكريانجم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور لك اخي جدا جدا


----------



## رهف مدنية (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك


----------



## اسامه سليمان على (7 مارس 2009)

*شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## al_wafi_no1 (8 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## almohaned (27 مارس 2009)

*sizoo*

ورجل طاعن فى السن يشكو **** ولحيته تلامس ركبتيه
فقلت علام انت حان ***** قال 
شبابى فى الثرى قد ضاع منى **** وها أنا أنحنى بحثا عليه


----------



## almohaned (27 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (27 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (27 مارس 2009)

*شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا*

تحياتى​


----------



## ورد النيل (27 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصعب العراقي (28 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصعب العراقي (28 مارس 2009)

شـــــكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــلاً ..................


----------



## hotline51 (9 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت انا عاوز شرح مبسط عن كيفية استخدام التوتال استيشن موديل سوكيا
ومعلومات اخري ايضا عن جهاز الميزانيه الشبكيه موديا سوكيا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عامر (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكل من شارك فى هذا التوبيك الرائع


----------



## ali992 (10 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي العزيز...**جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## noor-noor (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شرح رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حرير الحاتم (10 مايو 2009)

الاخ اسماعيل 1 هذا شرح عن الاند بالعربي وهو مفيد جداً ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
وأتمنى لك ولكل من يحتاجه الفائدة


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (15 مايو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب 
لا تنسونا من الدعوات


----------



## Mohamed Ela (18 مايو 2009)

*مشكور على الافادهthank you very much for this kind help*​


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (28 مايو 2009)

جاري التجربة يا صديقي


----------



## كوردستان (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي هذه الإضافة جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونتمني المزيد


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (30 مايو 2009)

باراك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## sh_elhawary (30 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ----- تسلم الايادى:15:


----------



## إيهاب خطاب (30 مايو 2009)

شكرن ياعمر على شرحك لجهازالتوتل استيشن


----------



## محمد رواقه (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## ahmedfawzy (11 يوليو 2009)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل والإطلاع


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك شرح رائع*​


----------



## بدرسعد (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## mostafammy (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## وعدكوم (21 يوليو 2009)

انا حملت الملف اليوم ومن داخل داخل قلبي بقول لك الف الف الف شكر والله كنت محتاج له بشدة الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (22 يوليو 2009)

تسلم اخي الكريم
و الله يعطيك العافية 
....


----------



## nasserphone (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر صديقييييييييييييي


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## امير عوض (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السَّبنتى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*:67::67::67:
جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا
و أثابك على إفادتك لنا أجراً عظيما

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر
:77::78::12::78::77:​*


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير:28::28::28::28:


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكران على الشرح


----------



## خضر سالم (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبوركت


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## 0105107824 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

:56:


----------



## 0105107824 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جامد جدا


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
اريد صوره للجهاز


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## anwarco (14 يناير 2010)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## mohammedaldeeb (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## اسراء سمير (17 فبراير 2010)

هوة فين الموضوع 
:61:


----------



## مروان المنفى (18 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مختار ياقوت (19 فبراير 2010)

فين الروابط


----------



## احمد الظاهر (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على الشرح ,, جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## raul_raul175 (28 فبراير 2010)

:67::77::1::3::68::14::86::73::19::16::15:


adil قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك شرح رائع


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 مارس 2010)

الله ينور ياهندسه


----------



## احمد على صادق (19 مارس 2010)

اللة ينور عليكم 
:56::56::56:


----------



## youneskari (20 مارس 2010)

*مشكور ....*


----------



## عمار منصور حمزة (21 مارس 2010)

السلام وعليكم
كيف حالكم
انا مشترك جديد 
انا ادرس مهندس مساحة وطرقات ابي منكم مساعده
ابي شرح مفصل عن جهاز توتل استيشن
وبرنامج اللاند شرح فيديو



وشكرا 



وسلام عليكم

مهندس/ عمار منصور حمزة


----------



## عمار منصور حمزة (21 مارس 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرووووووووووووووووو اخوي شرح حلوووووو


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المكابل قه (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## narutokon (1 أبريل 2010)

machkour


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## mxb (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب واللة انا محتاج لبحث عن التوتل استيشن لكن ما لاقى ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم اللة الف خير


----------



## محمد أحمد عبد (9 مايو 2010)

أريد تمارين على جميع أعمال المساحة


----------



## محمد أحمد عبد (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أريد تحميل برامج مساحة شكراً


----------



## osama.abas (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اطلب شرح جهاز سوكيا x3


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (30 أغسطس 2010)

يا سوكيا


----------



## ahmedabdallh (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل هذا المجهود الكبير نفعنا الله ونفعكم


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## مساح عُماني143 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
جهد رائع
تشكر عليه اخي


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asm eagle (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح مصطفي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود المبذول من اجل المساحة واعلائها الي المستوي المطلوب 
ولكن ممكن ان اجد شرح مدعوما بالفيديو لاحدث اجهزة التوتال ،،، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ ناجى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تتعاونو معى اني ضائع


----------



## yoso (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## بيزوالبوادرى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

رايع يا هندسه الله يكرمك


----------



## المعتصم أبوشامخه (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا انا ا\كنت بأمس الحاجه للهذه المعلومات


----------



## مساح توتال (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مساح توتال (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abuamjd (2 يناير 2011)

الرجاء اريد شرح لخطوات العمل على جهاز التوتال استيشن لمشروع طريق من البدايه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاشم زيدان (5 يناير 2011)

شكراً منور واجد


----------



## تحريرالسلفي (5 يناير 2011)

اريد شرح عن topacon


----------



## محمد عباده محمود (6 يناير 2011)

اريد شرح تفصيلى كامل لطريقة استخدام جهاز سوكيا 3010 باللغة العربية


----------



## خضر سالم (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أنور صالح (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shrek (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohamedazab (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## حاتم كريم الخزاعي (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 مارس 2011)

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتى لحضرتك


----------



## happy_hoda (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## nasser kamal (30 مارس 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## احمد حواس.ميدو (20 أبريل 2011)

ممكن معلومات عن كيفية استخدام التوتال اشتيشن في عمليات الرفع والتوقيع علي الطبيعة؟


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (20 أبريل 2011)

الله يجازيك خير


----------



## mosaed36 (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mosaed36 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرايامهندس جعلة الله فى ميزانكم يوم القيامة


----------



## mosaed36 (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mosaed36 (20 أبريل 2011)

مطلوب المساعده اذا مات الانسان انقطع عملة الامن ثلاث صدقة جارية او علم ينفعبة او ولد صالح يدعولة


----------



## جواد الشويلي (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اين اجد الشرح


----------



## mohamed.badr (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## engeslam (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع ووفقكم لكل الخير ,,


----------



## م.غصون (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ياريت يكون الشرح مع الصور


----------



## محمد عمير2011 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك شرح رائع


----------



## محمد عمير2011 (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي الصخري (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكوتش 2000 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرعلي المعلومات المختصره


----------



## Mrsimo (4 أغسطس 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Mrsimo (4 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي شرح التوتل استيشن


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

اريد طريقة عمل التوتل استيشن


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

اوتوكاد 2009 كيفيت عملة


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

كيفيت عمل محطات معالجة مياة الصرف الصحي


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

شرح عمل جهاز التوتل اشتشن


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

طريقة عمل الميزانية الشبكية


----------



## محمد فتحي اسعد (3 يناير 2012)

مع الشكر لكل العاملين في الملتقي


----------



## طارق عوف عوف (9 يناير 2012)

اريد المانيول لجهاز sokea310


----------



## طارق عوف عوف (9 يناير 2012)

كيفية المشاهة رجاا


----------



## *درغام* (26 يناير 2014)

مشكوور


----------



## hassan.algabry (11 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعدي نوفل (20 نوفمبر 2016)

عمر محمد عثما قال:


> جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا 610 تعلمه تمت الترجمه الى اللغه العربيه
> كيفية استخدام-SET510 & 610 --- Arabic.doc​[/اقتبس]
> جهد مشكوروكنا نود ان يىتم الشرح مع الصور:75:


----------



## kotb_123 (2 ديسمبر 2016)

احسنت ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## salah elhosini (13 فبراير 2017)

ممكن شرح لأمر set out line لتنزيل وتحديد الاكسات​
​


----------

